# judío



## Ynez

En otro hilo se dijeron muchas cosas, pero se ha quedado esto:



> Términos que son usados con relativa asiduidad en el lenguaje cotidiano, como judio para rácano/usurero o...




Yo digo que es mentira, que la palabra "judío" no se usa en español de esa manera. 

He estado viendo diccionarios de la RAE antiguos y venían otras acepciones que ya se retiraron porque no se usan. Una de ellas, _insulto que se usa cuando uno está enojado_ o algo así, sí la he conocido de niña. Pero nunca jamás he oído o leído a alguien decir "¡Eres un judío!"", queriendo decir que era "rácano" o "usurero". 

Entre las varias acepciones que hay en el DRAE ahora, tampoco está esa que se comenta arriba.

¿Hoy en día se dice en vuestros pueblos "Eres un judío" con esa idea de la cita arriba o en algún modo insultante?


----------



## miguel89

La he oído con ese sentido donde vivo y existe el prejuicio de que los que profesan la religión judía son avaros, pero no podría decir cuán extendidas están estas ideas, aunque creo que el prejuicio está más presente que la acepción peyorativa de judío.


----------



## Ynez

miguel89, pero tenemos que diferenciar entre lo que es un estereotipo y lo que es usar un gentilicio para dirigirte a otros. Es indudable que en un estereotipo se relaciona a los judíos con ciertas cosas como la usura, al igual que a todos se nos estereotipa de algún modo por pertenecer a una región o nación.

Pero mi pregunta concreta es si se dice donde tú vives:

_¡Eres un judío!, ¡Qué judío eres! Manolito es un judío_

...cosas así, con algún significado aparte del lógico, que sería que te estuvieras dirigiendo a un judío.


----------



## mirx

Ya te he respondido en el otro hilo. En México no se usa así, aunque sí se tiene la percepción de ciertas conductas entre su población. Muy pocas la verdad, no hay muchos judíos en México y no despiertan desconfianza.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Ya te he respondido en el otro hilo. En México no se usa así, aunque sí se tiene la percepción de ciertas conductas entre su población. Muy pocas la verdada, no hay muchos judíos en México y no despiertan desconfianza.



Tendrías que darte una vuelta por Polanco, Lomas de Chapultepec, Bosques de las Lomas e Interlomas en el DF y alrededores.  La colonia judía de la Cd de México es la tercera más grande de América Latina, después de las de Buenos Aires y Sao Paulo, con alrededor de 50.000 personas.

Y sí, sí se usa allí (y aquí) _*judío*_ en ese sentido.


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Este hilo fue publicado originalmente en el foro Discusiones Culturales y luego movido aquí, ya que no concuerda con los lineamientos que rigen el otro foro.

Se ruega atenerse a las preguntas de los mensajes dos y tres (de orden lingüístico) y no desviar el tema hacia los estereotipos, generalidades y prejuicios.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## miguel89

Ynez said:


> Pero mi pregunta concreta es si se dice donde tú vives:
> 
> _¡Eres un judío!, ¡Qué judío eres! Manolito es un judío_
> 
> ...cosas así, con algún significado aparte del lógico, que sería que te estuvieras dirigiendo a un judío.



Sí, justamente por eso dije que llegué a oir esa clase de expresiones. Insisto en que no sé que tan generalizadas están, podría ser algo de la ciudad o de la región.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Tendrías que darte una vuelta por Polanco, Lomas de Chapultepec, Bosques de las Lomas e Interlomas en el DF y alrededores.  La colonia judía de la Cd de México es la tercera más grande de América Latina, después de las de Buenos Aires y Sao Paulo, con alrededor de 50.000 personas.
> 
> Y sí, sí se usa allí (y aquí) _*judío*_ en ese sentido.



ManPaisa, en México hay mucho de todo, incluídos judíos.
 A lo que yo me refería es que la población de judíos es ínfima comparada con muchas otras minorías, y por lo mismo las actitudes que pudiesen asociarse a ellos son muy leves comparadas, de nuevo, con otras minorías.

Afortunadamente México no es Chilangolandia, ni mucho menos Polanco o el Pedregal de San Ángel. Y no, no se usa. ¡Vamos!, que ni siquiera decimos: "_Ay, cómo eres regio", _que es producto nacional; mucho menos "ay, no seas judío".

Los estereotipos *sí *existen pero todavía son eso, estereotipos. No han llegado tan lejos como para darle a un gentilicio (judío) un nuevo significado _completamente diferente e independiente al original_. Esto último es lo que se está tratando en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Ynez said:


> En otro hilo se dijeron muchas cosas, pero se ha quedado esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo digo que es mentira, que la palabra "judío" no se usa en español de esa manera.
> 
> He estado viendo diccionarios de la RAE antiguos y venían otras acepciones que ya se retiraron porque no se usan. Una de ellas, _insulto que se usa cuando uno está enojado_ o algo así, sí la he conocido de niña. Pero nunca jamás he oído o leído a alguien decir "¡Eres un judío!"", queriendo decir que era "rácano" o "usurero".
> 
> Entre las varias acepciones que hay en el DRAE ahora, tampoco está esa que se comenta arriba.
> 
> ¿Hoy en día se dice en vuestros pueblos "Eres un judío" con esa idea de la cita arriba o en algún modo insultante?



En Sonora entre la gente mayor yo escuché eso de "ese es un judío" significando usurero/avaro. 

También el término gachupín se usaba con esa connotación.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ManPaisa said:


> Y sí, sí se usa allí (y aquí) _*judío*_ en ese sentido.


 Tengo que disentir. Sí existe el prejuicio de que el judió es avaro, pero no se dice judio como sinónimo de usurero. Y mira que vivo a dos kilómetros de Polanco.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Miguel González said:


> Tengo que disentir. Sí existe el prejuicio de que el judió es avaro, pero no se dice judio como sinónimo de usurero. Y mira que vivo a dos kilómetros de Polanco.



Tienes razón.  Se usa el término con el significado de _*avaro*_.
(Estaba seguro de que era eso, _*avaro*_, lo que estábamos discutiendo )


----------



## Mate

Hola:

En la Argentina he oído decir judío como sinónimo de usurero o aprovechador:
"Tengo que vender todos los muebles de la casa de mamá, pero la verdad es que prefiero vendértelos a vos, antes de que venga algún judío y se los lleve por dos mangos."

En el ámbito rural también lo dicen, pero con otro sentido: de baja ralea, o algo así.
"¡Qué me va a venir a dar órdenes a mí esa judía, esa gitana de mierda!"

Judío a secas, como insulto no lo he oído, aunque no descarto que se emplee de esa manera en ciertos ámbitos.

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

No es que sea el insulto más frecuente del mundo pero yo sí la he oído y la entiendo en ese sentido (avaro).


----------



## lady jekyll

Lo mismo digo, se utiliza con el sentido de avaro. Pero cada vez se escucha menos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Como dije en el otro hilo, aunque cada vez se escuche menos yo sí la he oido en el sentido que se apunta de avaro, quizá más como apunta Mate, en plan indirecto, por ejemplo, "últimamente los bancos se han puesto en plan judío y cobran unos intereses altísimos".

Como insulto directo, en España se usaba, y es más, decirle a alguien "perro judío" era un insulto bastante grave, aunque yo diría que casi ha desaparecido, pero siempre hay alguien que lo dice. No hace tanto, iba yo con un amigo en su coche, un Mercedes, y desde otro coche unos niñatos nos gritaron "judíos capitalistas".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Argónida

No se usa en Andalucía, pero sí se lo he oído a personas de otras partes de España, fundamentalmente Castilla, y me ha sorprendido mucho, me ha sonado violento, chocante, y más por la naturalidad con que ellos lo dicen, sin ser conscientes de lo insultante que resulta. 

Lo mismo con la palabra gitano refiriéndose a alguien que engaña, que intenta estafarte.


----------



## chics

> como judio para rácano/usurero o...


En Cataluña para rácano se mencionan más a los gitanos (no esperaréis que digamos ¡catalán!) en frases como "anda, va, no seas gitano e invítame a un café" pero no es un insulto ni despectivo, sólo familiar (como la virgen del puño que nos colgamos al lado de la moreneta).

"Judíos capitalistas", quizás más referido a los grupos de judíos con mucho poder de Estados Unidos que a referencias bíblicas, pero sobretodo indirectamente, como dice Antpax, supongo que se oye como en el resto del país.

Yo nunca he oído a nadie que diga "¡judío!" a secas, y mucho menos "¡judía!", que parece que llamemos "verdura" a alguien.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> En Cataluña para rácano se mencionan más a los gitanos (no esperaréis que digamos ¡catalán!) en frases como "anda, va, no seas gitano e invítame a un café" pero *no es un insulto ni despectivo, sólo familiar* (como la virgen del puño que nos colgamos al lado de la moreneta)


 
A eso me refería. Supongo que a los que lo decís de manera habitual no os suena insultante, pero a mí, que no estoy habituada, me violenta mucho oir una frase como esa. Como escuchar: "Es un judío".

No quiere decir que yo esté "libre de culpa". No me suena peyorativo "trabajar como un chino", y sin embargo lo es. Precisamente quiero hacer referencia a cómo el hecho de estar habituado o no a decir y oír un apelativo insultante o racista hace que se perciba como peyorativo o como inocente.


----------



## lady jekyll

Argónida said:


> A eso me refería. Supongo que a los que lo decís de manera habitual no os suena insultante, pero a mí, que no estoy habituada, me violenta mucho oir una frase como esa. Como escuchar: "Es un judío".
> 
> No quiere decir que yo esté "libre de culpa". No me suena peyorativo "trabajar como un chino", y sin embargo lo es. Precisamente quiero hacer referencia a cómo el hecho de estar habituado o no a decir y oír un apelativo insultante o racista hace que se perciba como peyorativo o como inocente.



Estoy de acuerdo. "Trabajar como un negro/chino" no suena tan despectivo (supongo porque la comparación tiene carácter positivo, se trata de una persona que trabaja mucho/es trabajadora). En cambio "Es un judío (avaro)/moro (machista)" es peyorativo, pero creo que su uso está desapareciendo.


----------



## Pinairun

Personalmente no me gusta verme incluída en ningún tópico. Pienso que a los demás tampoco.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
En Chile también se utiliza el término como sinónimo de avaro o usurero pero mucho menos que en otros países, y probablemente por influencia de la literatura; quizá porque tradicionalmente acá los comerciantes han pertenecido a la comunidad árabe, a los cuales se llama (erróneamente por supuesto) “los turcos”.  Desde hace ya varios años ese papel lo están asumiendo los orientales.
A los judíos se los relaciona mayormente con la banca y la televisión, y forman una comunidad que no despierta mayores polémicas o rechazo de ningún tipo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Sí se usa como sinónimo de avaro, tacaño. Y también "judiada", que viene a ser una traición y/o una mala pasada. Acción propia de judíos, por lo visto.

No como insulto directo, desde luego. Pero sí en frases como "no seas judía y paga una ronda", "vaya palo me han dado en el mercado, ni que fueran judíos", "ese tío es más amarrado que un judío"... hay versiones para dar y tomar.

De hecho tenemos una competición entre mi amigo Joan (catalán de pura cepa) y yo (judía de pura cepa) a ver quién sabe más chistes de avaros. Catalanes y judíos, por supuesto. 

Nos hace gracia.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

De parte de alguien que vive en el corazón mismo de Polanco y que se apellida Jacob, además. (Aunque no soy judío)
Efectivamente, Polanco es el corazón de la población judía en el Distrito Federal, con una sinagoga muy grande, por cierto... pero no deja de ser una población muy marginal si vemos el total de mexicanos.
Y no, no _siento_ que al judío se le tenga por racaño, usurero, abusivo y aprovechado que se frote las manos en espera de su próxima inocente víctima: más bien por alguien interesado en el dinero y en los negocios y experto en ellos y de ninguna manera _siento_ que hay ningún tipo de rechazo a la población judía en México... pero eso sólo lo digo yo.


----------



## Mate

Ynez said:


> [...] He estado viendo diccionarios de la RAE antiguos y venían otras acepciones que ya se retiraron porque no se usan. Una de ellas, _insulto que se usa cuando uno está enojado_ o algo así, sí la he conocido de niña. Pero nunca jamás he oído o leído a alguien decir "¡Eres un judío!"", queriendo decir que era "rácano" o "usurero".
> 
> Entre las varias acepciones que hay en el DRAE ahora, tampoco está esa que se comenta arriba.
> 
> ¿Hoy en día se dice en vuestros pueblos "Eres un judío" con esa idea de la cita arriba o en algún modo insultante?





Ynez said:


> ... tenemos que diferenciar entre lo que es un estereotipo y lo que es usar un gentilicio para dirigirte a otros. [...]
> 
> Pero mi pregunta concreta es si se dice donde tú vives:
> 
> _¡Eres un judío!, ¡Qué judío eres! Manolito es un judío_
> 
> ...cosas así, con algún significado aparte del lógico, que sería que te estuvieras dirigiendo a un judío.


Estimados amigos:

Creo oportuno recordarles las preguntas concretas que se nos formulan en este hilo. 

Por favor, tratemos de enfocar la parte lingüística y dejemos de lado el tema de si existen o no prejuicios, que no es eso de lo que se habla aquí.

Gracias.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Jacob, además. (Aunque no soy judío)
> Efectivamente, Polanco es el corazón de la población judía en el Distrito Federal, con una sinagoga muy grande, por cierto... pero no deja de ser una población muy marginal si vemos el total de mexicanos.


 
Depende de por donde circules. Yo no me movía mucho de esa área, y por lo tanto me parecía que casi todos lo eran. Incluso su acento mexicano es distinto al de los 'goy', lo cual es señal de una comunidad muy cerrada, a mi modo de ver.

Pero, la pregunta no es sobre prejuicios, sino sobre el uso del calificativo *judío* como sinónimo de avaro/usurero.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Con pena debo decir que de mi niñez, años ochenta del siglo anterior, sí recuerdo desafortunadamente esa expresión, común en mi círculo colegial para insultar a los demás como "traidor" (Me parece que el cuento de la mentalidad del "dueño" o "inspirador" del colegio, _Opus Dei,_ tenía mucho que ver). 

Acá en Colombia y particularmente en el Caribe tenemos eso sí un uso similar pero con un gentilicio en el tema de "avaro": "turco", una errónea pero inveterada denominación para los sirio-libaneses y sus descendientes. 

Saludos,


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo lo habré escuchado de viva voz algunas cuatro o cinco veces en toda mi vida, así que no es muy frecuente, en el sentido de usurero, o muy bueno para el comercio p.ej. “que judío… [eres, me resultaste, etc.]; más no para tacaño, en dicho caso te dirían ¿Eres de Monterrey?

Pero concuerdo que no lleva algún tipo de sentimiento u odio, a lo más algún prejuicio de que se cree que son de dinero en su mayoría, sin necesariamente haberse topado o conocido a una persona que profese la religión Judia. Aquí hay una comunidad, pero nadie pregunta… de que religión eres, para entablar o relacionarse con alguien, el tema puede surgir cuando conoces a alguien mejor, pero no provocaría más que curiosidad el saber que otra persona no profesa la religión dominante. Pero aquí si te preguntarian de donde eres...

(Edición del moderador: retirar la parte que no corresponde a este hilo.)


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> ¿Hoy en día se dice en vuestros pueblos "Eres un judío" con esa idea de la cita arriba o en algún modo insultante?


No. Eso suena a estereotipo pasadísimo. Ni en el ambiente laboral se dicen cosas así, ni entre la gente más joven me imagino que las digan, ni que conozcan el tópico siquiera. 

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenos días, Ynez:



Ynez said:


> ¿Hoy en día se dice en vuestros pueblos "Eres un judío" con esa idea de la cita arriba o en algún modo insultante?



En Costa Rica, definitivamente no. Y dudo que en cualquier país de habla hispana haya alguien que no interprete esa expresión literalmente: eres un judío = eres judío, esa es tu religión.

Lo que sí he escuchado, con cierta frecuencia, es "parecerse a los judíos", con el sentido de "parecerse a ellos en los negocios". En Costa Rica, existían y existen muchos negocios de dueños judíos, y por lo general se cree que los judíos son codiciosos porque no cierran nunca sus comercios (ni siquiera en Sábado: ponen a trabajar a empleados gentiles). Con ese mismo sentido, se dice "parecerse a los chinos".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ManPaisa

> Y dudo que en cualquier país de habla hispana haya alguien que no interprete esa expresión literalmente: eres un judío = eres judío, esa es tu religión.


¿Acaso no has leído los comentarios de otros en este hilo?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ynez said:


> Yo digo que es mentira, que la palabra "judío" no se usa en español de esa manera.
> 
> He estado viendo diccionarios de la RAE antiguos y venían otras acepciones que ya se retiraron porque no se usan. Una de ellas, _insulto que se usa cuando uno está enojado_ o algo así, sí la he conocido de niña. Pero nunca jamás he oído o leído a alguien decir "¡Eres un judío!"", queriendo decir que era "rácano" o "usurero".
> 
> Entre las varias acepciones que hay en el DRAE ahora, tampoco está esa que se comenta arriba.



Yo no podría afirmar nunca tan tajantemente que "es mentira" cuando alguien comenta el uso de una palabra en español. Que tú no lo hayas escuchado es otra cuestión; pero, en cualquier caso, considerando la extensión geográfica del español, eso no quiere decir absolutamente nada.

El DRAE no es la palabra de Dios. Y para muestra, un botón:



> *judiada**.*
> 
> * 1.     * f. Acción mala, que tendenciosamente se consideraba propia de judíos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo no podría afirmar nunca tan tajantemente que "es mentira" cuando alguien comenta el uso de una palabra en español. Que tú no lo hayas escuchado es otra cuestión; pero, en cualquier caso, considerando la extensión geográfica del español, eso no quiere decir absolutamente nada.


Estoy de acuerdo, Valeria.
En un hilo en esencia polémico como este no quise referirme a una afirmación que me pareció muy poco atinada.
En todo caso, y a la luz de los aportes de foreros de diferentes países, parece que queda claro que no es tan mentira que la expresión se usa de esa manera y con ese sentido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Quizá mi comentario fue un poco precipitado. No niego que "judío" se use con los sentidos ya anotados; lo que me parecería extraño es que alguien diga "eres *un *judío" para significar "eres un avaro". Por el contrario, he escuchado expresiones como "parecerse a los judíos", "ser como los judíos", y otras similares a éstas y a las ya mencionadas. A lo mejor me salté un mensaje en el que se indica que "eres un judío" significa "eres un usurero" .

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Argónida

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sí se usa como sinónimo de avaro, tacaño. Y también "judiada", que viene a ser una traición y/o una mala pasada. Acción propia de judíos, por lo visto.
> 
> No como insulto directo, desde luego. Pero sí en frases como "no seas judía y paga una ronda", "vaya palo me han dado en el mercado, ni que fueran judíos", "ese tío es más amarrado que un judío"... hay versiones para dar y tomar.


 
Como ya he comentado, ni "judío" ni "judiada" se usan por aquí con ese significado. Donde yo vivo un judío no es más que una persona que profesa esa religión.

Como igualmente ya he comentado también, y contestando a la pregunta original, creo poder afirmar que sí se usa en la actualidad con ese sentido, ya que se lo he oído a personas de otras partes de España, concretamente Castilla-León y La Rioja.


----------



## Ynez

> Términos que son usados con relativa asiduidad en el lenguaje cotidiano, como judio para rácano/usurero o...


 


> *asiduidad.*
> *(Del lat. assiduĭtas, -ātis).*
> 
> *1. f. Frecuencia, puntualidad o aplicación constante a algo.*


 


> *cotidiano, na.*
> *(Del lat. quotidiānus, de quotidĭe, diariamente).*
> 
> *1. adj. diario.*


 



nunca jamás 

La he oído 

En México no se usa así

sí se usa

En Sonora entre la gente mayor yo escuché eso de "ese es un judío" significando usurero/avaro.

no se dice judio como sinónimo de usurero

En la Argentina he oído decir judío como sinónimo de usurero o aprovechador

No es que sea el insulto más frecuente del mundo pero yo sí la he oído y la entiendo en ese sentido (avaro). 

se utiliza con el sentido de avaro. Pero cada vez se escucha menos. 

aunque cada vez se escuche menos yo sí la he oido en el sentido que se apunta de avaro

No se usa en Andalucía, pero sí se lo he oído a personas de otras partes de España, fundamentalmente Castilla

Yo nunca he oído a nadie que diga "¡judío!" a secas, y mucho menos "¡judía!

En Chile también se utiliza el término como sinónimo de avaro o usurero pero mucho menos que en otros países

Sí se usa como sinónimo de avaro, tacaño

Con pena debo decir que de mi niñez, años ochenta del siglo anterior, sí recuerdo desafortunadamente esa expresión, común en mi círculo colegial para insultar a los demás como "traidor"

Yo lo habré escuchado de viva voz algunas cuatro o cinco veces en toda mi vida, así que no es muy frecuente, en el sentido de usurero, o muy bueno para el comercio

No.

En Costa Rica, definitivamente no




A ti, Valeria, y a ti, Vampiro, quizás os parece una salvajada que se le diga a un compañero del foro "eso es mentira". A mí me parece una salvajada que quede constancia en este foro que leen millones de personas, que no saben qué se dice o qué no se dice en español, personas que quizás dentro de 50 ó 100 años consulten los archivos de este foro para hacer un estudio del lenguaje, y al leer ese comentario concluyan que "al parecer, a comienzos del siglo XXI, en español se decía a diario y con relativa asiduidad la palabra _judío_ con el significado de rácano y usurero". Eso me preocupa a mí. 

Yo quería que esas palabras desaparecieran, una vez que ya no hubo posibilidad de rebatirlas, y para ello le di al símbolo de admiración que hay en los mensajes. Hasta me puedo imaginar que quien las dijo no pretendía que esas palabras se quedaran ahí, fuera de contexto, sin formar parte de la conversación que estábamos teniendo hasta ese momento.

Yo nunca lo había oído y pensaba pedir al dueño de la página que quitaran esa acepción del diccionario de español y de los diccionarios bilingües en los que también aparece, pero me da la impresión de que algunos de vosotros no estaríais de acuerdo.

Del DRAE despareció en 1970, y es de imaginar que si la quitaron, por algo sería.


----------



## Antpax

Ynez said:


> nunca jamás
> 
> La he oído
> 
> En México no se usa así
> 
> sí se usa
> 
> En Sonora entre la gente mayor yo escuché eso de "ese es un judío" significando usurero/avaro.
> 
> no se dice judio como sinónimo de usurero
> 
> En la Argentina he oído decir judío como sinónimo de usurero o aprovechador
> 
> No es que sea el insulto más frecuente del mundo pero yo sí la he oído y la entiendo en ese sentido (avaro).
> 
> se utiliza con el sentido de avaro. Pero cada vez se escucha menos.
> 
> aunque cada vez se escuche menos yo sí la he oido en el sentido que se apunta de avaro
> 
> No se usa en Andalucía, pero sí se lo he oído a personas de otras partes de España, fundamentalmente Castilla
> 
> Yo nunca he oído a nadie que diga "¡judío!" a secas, y mucho menos "¡judía!
> 
> En Chile también se utiliza el término como sinónimo de avaro o usurero pero mucho menos que en otros países
> 
> Sí se usa como sinónimo de avaro, tacaño
> 
> Con pena debo decir que de mi niñez, años ochenta del siglo anterior, sí recuerdo desafortunadamente esa expresión, común en mi círculo colegial para insultar a los demás como "traidor"
> 
> Yo lo habré escuchado de viva voz algunas cuatro o cinco veces en toda mi vida, así que no es muy frecuente, en el sentido de usurero, o muy bueno para el comercio
> 
> No.
> 
> En Costa Rica, definitivamente no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ti, Valeria, y a ti, Vampiro, quizás os parece una salvajada que se le diga a un compañero del foro "eso es mentira". A mí me parece una salvajada que quede constancia en este foro que leen millones de personas, que no saben qué se dice o qué no se dice en español, personas que quizás dentro de 50 ó 100 años consulten los archivos de este foro para hacer un estudio del lenguaje, y al leer ese comentario concluyan que "al parecer, a comienzos del siglo XXI, en español se decía a diario y con relativa asiduidad la palabra _judío_ con el significado de rácano y usurero". Eso me preocupa a mí.
> 
> Yo quería que esas palabras desaparecieran, una vez que ya no hubo posibilidad de rebatirlas, y para ello le di al símbolo de admiración que hay en los mensajes. Hasta me puedo imaginar que quien las dijo no pretendía que esas palabras se quedaran ahí, fuera de contexto, sin formar parte de la conversación que estábamos teniendo hasta ese momento.
> 
> Yo nunca lo había oído y pensaba pedir al dueño de la página que quitaran esa acepción del diccionario de español y de los diccionarios bilingües en los que también aparece, pero me da la impresión de que algunos de vosotros no estaríais de acuerdo.
> 
> Del DRAE despareció en 1950, y es de imaginar que si la quitaron, por algo sería.


 


> *mentira**.*
> 
> 
> (De _mentir_).
> 
> 
> *1. *f. Expresión o manifestación contraria a lo que se sabe, se cree o se piensa.


 
Sinceramente, a mí me parece importante que se diga en un foro que leen millones de personas que alguien miente, es decir, que alguien de manera voluntaria decide contar en un foro que sirve para ayudar a la gente, algo que no se ajusta a la verdad, no sé, serán cosas mías. Si lo dicen de mí, yo me mosqueo, que quieres que te diga.

Respecto al asunto principal del hilo, entiendo que cualquiera que lea este hilo con cierto interés (sea ahora o dentro de cien años) llegará a la conclusión de que "judío" como insulto, no es una palabra común en todo el ámbito hispanohablante, como puede serlo "casa", por ejemplo, pero que sí que se usa alguna vez, en algunos contextos, como sinónimo de avaro. 

En relación a retirarlo del diccionario, mi opinión es que no se debería, porque estoy con elirlandes. Es probable que no la oiga en la vida, pero a lo mejor alguien le dice en un bar "no seas judío y págate una ronda", y luego va al diccionario, y si esta acepción ha desaparecido, poca utilidad tendría ese diccionario, pienso yo.

Yo estoy totalmente en contra de este tipo de epítetos, pero oirse se oyen, nos guste o no (como por ejemplo: "A todo el mundo le han dado un regalo menos a mí, ni que fuese negro) y, por tanto, deben recogerse en el diccionario, aunque recomendando no usarlas.

En cualquier caso, es la humilde opinión de un servidor.

Antpax


----------



## Vampiro

Ynez said:


> A ti, Valeria, y a ti, Vampiro, quizás os parece una salvajada que se le diga a un compañero del foro "eso es mentira". A mí me parece una salvajada que quede constancia en este foro que leen millones de personas, que no saben qué se dice o qué no se dice en español, personas que quizás dentro de 50 ó 100 años consulten los archivos de este foro para hacer un estudio del lenguaje, y al leer ese comentario concluyan que "al parecer, a comienzos del siglo XXI, en español se decía a diario y con relativa asiduidad la palabra _judío_ con el significado de rácano y usurero". Eso me preocupa a mí.


Nadie habló de “salvajada”, Valeria sólo dijo que no podría afirmar tan tajantemente que algo es mentira, y yo sólo dije que la afirmación me parecía poco atinada; por lo que de tus propias palabras podría deducir que además de mentirosa estás tratando a Romarsan de salvaje.
Prefiero no hilar tan fino.
De todos los aportes hechos en este hilo creo que queda claro que el término “judío” se suele usar como un insulto, ya sea directamente, o con diferentes matices, pero se usa, y está bastante extendido además.  Se usa tanto que hasta forma parte de la literatura y de algunas canciones infantiles, que por respeto a algunos amigos judíos prefiero no sacar a colación.
La frecuencia con que se use es relativa, tal como dijo Romarsan, y dependerá de la situación o la educación de cada uno, tal y como sucede con cualquier otro insulto o grosería.
Te agradezco, en todo caso tu preocupación por el buen uso del idioma.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Mi conclusión:
No es una acepción universal ni regional, pero existe entre grupos de hispanohablantes en ambos lados del charco. Negar su existencia es negar el prejuicio que la origina, que es muy real entre (por lo menos) algunas personas. 

Comentarios adicionales:
No me queda tan claro que el término resulte peyorativo para quien es objeto del mismo*, ya que normalmente no se les dice a los propios judíos sino a personas no-judías que cuidan mucho de su dinero. A mi modo de ver, ese tipo de personas normalmente están muy orgullosas de ser como son; por lo tanto, para ellos, en lugar de insulto, el epíteto debería ser un elogio.

Hay una leyenda que dice que los habitantes de Medellín (Colombia) y alrededores son descendientes de judíos conversos que vinieron a América en la época de la colonia y que por eso los 'paisas' son tan industriosos y frugales. A los 'paisas' les encanta repetir esa historia y jactarse de su supuesto origen judío.

*Aunque seguramente si es ofensivo para los judíos que saben de su existencia, no tanto por el significado, sino por el desprecio que lo motiva.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Ynez said:


> ...Yo digo que es mentira, ...


 Ynez, perdón por la corrección, tal vez sin quererlo utilizaste una frase ofensiva, porque implica que acusas alguien de mentiroso. Lo que corresponde es decir
... Yo digo que no es cierto, ...
... Yo digo que no es verdad, ...
dado que apunta sólo al argumento y no a quien lo afirma.

Saludos


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ynez said:


> Originally Posted by *Vampiro*
> De todos los aportes hechos en este hilo creo que queda claro que el término “judío” se suele usar como un insulto, ya sea directamente, o con diferentes matices, pero se usa, y está bastante extendido además.
> 
> 
> 
> No comparto en absoluto estas conclusiones tuyas, pero por suerte ahora sí tenemos ya una variedad de opiniones para que la gente se pueda hacer una idea por sí misma.
> 
> Creo que tú conoces información que los demás desconocemos, y que estaría bien que compartieras con nosotros. Me refiero a lo de la literatura y las canciones. Tendrían que ser actuales, porque en este hilo no estamos tratando el uso antiguo de la palabra, sino el actual.
Click to expand...


Creo que ha quedado claro que yo comparto las conclusiones de Vampiro. Y que la información que Vampiro conoce es conocida por los demás foreros (salvo dos o tres honrosas excepciones).

Está claro que el término se usa actualmente, si no en todas partes, sí en bastantes. Incluida España, mi país.

Un diccionario (sea el que sea) no debe limitarse a reflejar los usos actuales de un lenguaje: si así fuese, nadie que quisiese leer a Quevedo, a Lope de Vega, a Valle-Inclán, a cualquier autor que no fuese un best-seller de rabiosa actualidad podría hacerlo. 

Imagínate que un estudiante extranjero está leyendo un libro de caballería, y se encuentra con esto:

_¡Ah del castillo! ¡Bajad presto ese rastrillo!
_
¿Cómo crees que iba a entenderlo, si ningún diccionario reflejase "presto" y la única entrada para "rastrillo" fuese "adminículo para retirar hojas secas de un jardín"?

Yo también, como Vampiro, doy el tema por cerrado. Creo que ya está lo suficientemente claro.


----------



## Namarne

Disculpadme, porque no he leído el hilo del que "cuelga" este, pero volviendo una vez más a la pregunta concreta, creo que la frase que citaba *Ynez *al principio da la clave de la cuestión:


> Términos que son usados con relativa asiduidad en el lenguaje cotidiano, como judio para rácano/usurero o...


Porque luego insiste en esa expresión que he subrayado:





Ynez said:


> y al leer ese comentario concluyan que "al parecer, a comienzos del siglo XXI, en español se decía a diario y con relativa asiduidad la palabra _judío_ con el significado de rácano y usurero". Eso me preocupa a mí.


Ha quedado claro que todos conocemos este tópico, pero lo que extrañaba a quien preguntaba, y a mí también, es que se diga que ese estereotipo se sigue repitiendo "con relativa asiduidad en el lenguaje cotidiano". Desde luego en mi país no me parece que esto sea sostenible de ninguna de las maneras. (Algunos incluso tienen que consultar al diccionario, por lo que decís). 

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo de *relativa asiduidad* es muy *relativo*.

Yo lo oigo con _cierta asiduidad_.  ¿Califica como 'relativa'?

Nunca ne oído el término _bollo_ en su acepción de _chichón_, pero no por eso afirmo que lo que dice el DRAE es mentira.


----------



## pablopixel

Me gustaría añadir que en mi zona, País Vasco - Navarra, el término *judío *se emplea inequívocamente como *usurero*:
_
Es un judío... = Es un usurero..._


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

He hecho una pequeña prueba. He quedado con un colega y tomando una cerveza, sin ponerle en antecedentes, le he soltado "¿si te digo "no seas judío" que te estoy diciendo? Y me ha respondido "que no sea pesetero (tacaño en mi barrio).

Así que mentiras, las justas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Bocha

*Nota del moderador*

Considero que la pregunta ha sido ampliamente contestada.
La discusión se ha tornado circular y ríspida, con tendencia a alejarse del tema central. 
Este hilo queda cerrado


----------

